# Proof that evolution is true!



## BobVigneault (Apr 6, 2006)

Finally, undisputable (indisputable, for those of the "in-" faction ) facts that prove that man evolved from slime, that information evolved from matter, that information continued to spontaneously appear in the cosmos.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/story/0,,1747926,00.html

They say in the story that this carries the same significance as archeopteryx..... which turned out after all to be just a bird and not a transitional species. 

Well, ok, thought the evolutionists were finally going to get thrown a bone. They've been looking so foolish that it's nice that they can get some headlines. I guess the intelligent design debate is starting to get to them if they feel the need to start playing carnival tricks again.

Nothing to see here. Move along. 

[Edited on 4-6-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2006)

Link fixed:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/story/0,,1747926,00.html

Enclose links in url tags and you don't have to worry about long links.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you Rich for fixing that. Much obliged. Domo arigato


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2006)

DO ITASHIMASHITE (sound's like don't touch the moustache)

When you say Thank You, you're supposed to formally say "domo arigato gozai masen". The Japanese really appreciate pleasantries.


----------



## satz (Apr 6, 2006)

I once heard a pastor say that the best argument for evolution was that scientists could study for so many years and still believe in it. Makes you wonder if they do have some monkey in them after all.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 6, 2006)

That's usually my pat response to 'do you believe in evolution?'. 

I say, "I do believe that some people evolved.... particularly evolutionists."


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 6, 2006)

Whew, I was worried you we're gonna have a picture of me here.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 6, 2006)

> Whew, I was worried you we're gonna have a picture of me here.



No Adam, those who evolved smile more. 
JUST KIDDING! Sorry brother, I just can't let it go, I just can't.


----------

